# ~>I FOUND AN "ADEX" DUMP<~



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK? :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 5 2007, 08:29 PM~7184990
> *:angry:
> *


DON'T BE MAD HOMIE...... BE HAPPY! :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

Where at and just that or full set up


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Feb 5 2007, 08:34 PM~7185055
> *Where at and just that or full set up
> *


IN THE L.A. AREA AND I GOT THE FULL SET UP. :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

That shit is tight cool come up homie :biggrin:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 5 2007, 11:35 PM~7185072
> *IN THE L.A. AREA AND I GOT THE FULL SET UP. :biggrin:
> *


LOL how much did they charge you for it if it was not a car part?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 5 2007, 10:31 PM~7185012
> *DON'T BE MAD HOMIE...... BE HAPPY! :biggrin:
> *


Ill be happy when I find a adex.


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

*JACKPOT!!!!*


:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 5 2007, 08:38 PM~7185115
> *LOL how much did they charge you for it if it was not a car part?
> *


 :dunno: I BOUGHT SOME CAR PARTS OF THE CAR AND THE DRAULICS AS A PACKAGE DEAL.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Damn, ya'll got hydrualics & ADEX's on the cars in the junk yards!? I need to move to CA! :angry:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Feb 5 2007, 08:52 PM~7185311
> *Damn, ya'll got hydrualics & ADEX's on the cars in the junk yards!? I need to move to CA! :angry:
> *











OFF OF THIS :uh:-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------> :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 5 2007, 10:55 PM~7185344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If you gotta big body, I'd cop those rockers! Trust me!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

I GOT THEM ALREADY.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 5 2007, 10:59 PM~7185381
> *I GOT THEM ALREADY.
> *


LOL. Good goin! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

GUESS WHAT ELS, I PICK UP FROM THAT BIG BODY?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 5 2007, 10:04 PM~7185439
> *GUESS WHAT ELS, I PICK UP FROM THAT BIG BODY?
> *


let me guess???

a million dollers and jessica albas phone number


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

YES! SER 13X7 ZENITH....... :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 5 2007, 09:10 PM~7185505
> *let me guess???
> 
> a million dollers and jessica albas phone number
> *



he cant be that lucky :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 5 2007, 09:10 PM~7185505
> *let me guess???
> 
> a million dollers and jessica albas phone number
> *


LOL


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

damn :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 5 2007, 09:10 PM~7185513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 5 2007, 10:11 PM~7185525
> *he cant be that lucky :biggrin:
> *


he hella is tho 

a adex dump 
a complete set up 
zenith wires
a big body with hella parts


the olny shit i can find out in the junk yeards out here is sum rusted g-body haha


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

god damn!!! nice score............................looked like tha big body was hopping, broke the frame in half, then hit a pole!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

I COULDN'T BELIEVED IT WHEN I SEEN IT FROM A DISTANCE.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Some people have all the luck! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 5 2007, 11:10 PM~7185513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man, you ain't worth a damn! :angry: 




































j/k. :biggrin: I'm happy for you Bro. Wish I'd get that lucky. Lol. It won't happen here in Alabama though...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

TO TELL YOU THE TRUE HOMIE THIS IS NOT THE FIRST TIME I SEEN A LOWRIDER IN THE JUNK YARD OUT HERE.

IT'S JUST THE FIRST TIME FOR ME TO FIND ONE WITH ADEX DUMP,ZENITH WIRE WHEEL,GOLD TINT MOON ROOF AND A BUMPER KIT.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 5 2007, 10:27 PM~7185708
> *TO TELL YOU THE TRUE HOMIE THIS IS NOT THE FIRST TIME I SEEN A LOWRIDER IN THE JUNK YARD OUT HERE.
> 
> IT'S JUST THE FIRST TIME FOR ME TO FIND ONE WITH ADEX DUMP,ZENITH WIRE WHEEL,GOLD TINT MOON ROOF  AND A BUMPER KIT.
> *


half the lowriders in miami end up in the junkyards...but they never make it to the pull a part with anything good


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Damn. Thats awesome dude.

So, this car you found in the pic had a booty kit? Wanna sell it? I need one for my Big Body.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Feb 5 2007, 09:21 PM~7185632
> *Man, you ain't worth a damn! :angry:
> j/k.  :biggrin:  I'm happy for you Bro. Wish I'd get that lucky. Lol. It won't happen here in Alabama though...
> *


THANX HOMIE.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 5 2007, 11:44 PM~7185213
> *:dunno: I BOUGHT SOME CAR PARTS OF THE CAR AND THE DRAULICS AS A PACKAGE DEAL.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Feb 5 2007, 09:29 PM~7185735
> *Damn. Thats awesome dude.
> 
> So, this car you found in the pic had a booty kit? Wanna sell it? I need one for my Big Body.
> *


SORRY MAN, I NEED THIS ONE FOR MINE TO.
IM STILL LOOKING FOR ONE MORE AT LEAST FOR ONE OF MY OTHER CADI'S.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i need the outside mirrors for my 96 ss :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 5 2007, 11:33 PM~7185787
> *SORRY MAN, I NEED THIS ONE FOR MINE TO.
> IM STILL LOOKING FOR ONE MORE AT LEAST FOR ONE OF MY OTHER CADI'S.
> *


Lol. I need 2 too. One for 1 of my Big Body's & 1 for my Coupe! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 5 2007, 09:34 PM~7185795
> *i need the outside mirrors for my 96 ss  :biggrin:
> *


WITCH ONE BRENT...... LEFT OR RIGHT ?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

wonder why who ever owned it didnt take anything off? shit i know i would have


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 5 2007, 11:57 PM~7186103
> *wonder why who ever owned it didnt take anything off? shit i know i would have
> *


No shit I doubt his insurance would pay for all that aftermarket shit.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 5 2007, 09:57 PM~7186103
> *wonder why who ever owned it didnt take anything off? shit i know i would have
> *


 :dunno: BUT I WOULD OF TO THAT'S FOR SURE.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 5 2007, 10:01 PM~7186150
> *:dunno: BUT I WOULD OF TO THAT'S FOR SURE.
> *



damn you would think. im sure who ever owned it knew what they had. shit thats crazy


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 5 2007, 10:06 PM~7186221
> *damn you would think. im sure who ever owned it knew what they had. shit thats crazy
> *


I'M PRETTY SURE HE OR SHE KNEW WHAT THEY HAD.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 5 2007, 11:27 PM~7185708
> *TO TELL YOU THE TRUE HOMIE THIS IS NOT THE FIRST TIME I SEEN A LOWRIDER IN THE JUNK YARD OUT HERE.
> 
> IT'S JUST THE FIRST TIME FOR ME TO FIND ONE WITH ADEX DUMP,ZENITH WIRE WHEEL,GOLD TINT MOON ROOF  AND A BUMPER KIT.
> *


Theres one w/ a moonroof here in a junkyard that looks tight as fuck & I'd love to have it, but my Big Body that I would put it in (not my hopper- the driveable one) I just put a new top on it & I believe it'd probably be more trouble than its worth to install it..

What ya'll think?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i hate you....


i cant be lucky enough to find a lowrider in the wreckin yard around here...


not one that the employees aint stripped down yet at least.....:angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i found a new rearend at a junkyard on the mexico cali border for 70.00 boy that came in handy!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 5 2007, 10:35 PM~7186451
> *i hate you....
> i cant be lucky enough to find a lowrider in the wreckin yard around here...
> not one that the employees aint stripped down yet at least .....:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: THAT FUNNY THAT YOU MENTION THAT BECACUSE, THEIR WAS ONE OF THE EMPLOYEES TAKING OF THE 2 INCH EXTENDED UPPER A ARMS FOR HIS CAR WHEN I WAS TAKING OFF ALL OF THE GOODIES. :biggrin:


----------



## six-4lover (Jan 13, 2007)

i found a 64 lolo in a junkyard around md but nothin was good i think it was hit by a train cuz it was fucked up it was real sad to


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six-4lover_@Feb 5 2007, 10:50 PM~7186552
> *i found a 64 lolo in a junkyard around md but nothin was good i think it was hit by a train cuz it was fucked up it was real sad to
> *


 :tears:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

thats sick man great find, i once found a ghetto ass regal at a junk yard with switches, but the cylinders were like brand new so i put new seals on it and my homie is still rollin them but thats no adex dump, damn to top ur find im gunna need to find some junk 63 with chromed molded a arms and an aircraft setup lol, nice work homie.


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

damn nice come up,so wat all did u walk out with and how much did they get you for everything?.. and i know your pockets werent empty!!!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

You sure the car was abandoned ??? I know that tow companies often place cars at different locations in order to save space or to prevent thieves from knowing where the ends up.............


Thats what they do around here anyways ........... I had numerous vehicles towed from 1 company & brought to a totally different location







GOOD FIND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Poor for the guy who owned it if he is still looking forward to recovering it after he gets out of the hospital from his accident.....


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

let me get that adex big homie! :biggrin: 

what junkyard.
let me go raid that bitch!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

MAN! I JUST CHECK TO SEE WHAT KIND OF MOTOR ARE THEY A MINUTE AGO AND I SEEN THE SACO LOGO ON THEM. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 5 2007, 09:40 PM~7185894
> *WITCH ONE BRENT...... LEFT OR RIGHT ?
> *


both :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 5 2007, 11:48 PM~7186533
> *:roflmao: THAT FUNNY THAT YOU MENTION THAT BECACUSE, THEIR WAS ONE OF THE EMPLOYEES TAKING OF THE 2  INCH EXTENDED UPPER A ARMS FOR HIS CAR WHEN I WAS TAKING OFF ALL OF THE GOODIES.  :biggrin:
> *



last low i found at a wreckin yard,i went over the whole car to find out no employees had hit it yet,i managed to get some parts i can use,but the cylinders were welded in and they wont let you take a grinder in the yard :angry: 
pumps and all the hydros were out and so was the stereo..

the wires that came off it were horrible,i know i have one in the trunk of my car...spokes drain a tire in 5 minutes and the body was thrashed...

frame was unwrapped(g-body anyways i have an a-body)and twisted..

front suspension was not too pretty either....i wish i coulda got pics...

but i did get some extra material for interior....too bad it wasnt for mine...black velvet...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice find.....


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

THANX HOMIE.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dont stop get it, get it!


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

DAYUM homie 


Right after, you shoulda bought a lotto ticket :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 6 2007, 05:28 AM~7184968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


happy you


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 6 2007, 03:49 AM~7187219
> *last low i found at a wreckin yard,i went over the whole car to find out no employees had hit it yet,i managed to get some parts i can use,but the cylinders were welded in and they wont let you take a grinder in the yard  :angry:
> pumps and all the hydros were out and so was the stereo..
> 
> ...


who the fuck welds theyre strokes in? thats fucking dumb :angry:


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

damn nice find 4 sure


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Damn, that pinstriping looks familiar, I'm sure this car is probably posted up in the BigBody fest topic. There was no plaque in the car???


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

Throw it in the gutter and go buy another


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yeah them big bodys are .10 a dozen


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Feb 6 2007, 12:09 PM~7189150
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Did you get that 4.5 ton laying on the ground....or did the other guy get that? lol


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

don't wrap ya frame and you get ya adex taken lol


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Now that's what I call a bomb ass day at the junkyard, good find bro, you would never come up on cool parts like that out here in Hawaii, that's why I miss livin in So Cal. Some day I will be back...some day....  :thumbsup: .


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Feb 6 2007, 10:09 AM~7189150
> *Damn, that pinstriping looks familiar, I'm sure this car is probably posted up in the BigBody fest topic. There was no plaque in the car???
> 
> 
> ...


*NO PLAQUE HOMIE*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 6 2007, 10:32 AM~7188785
> *who the fuck welds theyre strokes in? thats fucking dumb  :angry:
> *


some idiot from the nw,,,,,, :angry: 


they were welded in powerballs though.... :angry: 

im wishin i coulda got em though...

all 4 were there.....front ones were bent though....


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Feb 6 2007, 12:09 PM~7189150
> *Damn, that pinstriping looks familiar, I'm sure this car is probably posted up in the BigBody fest topic. There was no plaque in the car???
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah someone has gotta know who's car that was..


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 6 2007, 01:06 PM~7190599
> *Did you get that 4.5 ton laying on the ground....or did the other guy get that?  lol
> *


YEAH...I GOT THEM..I KNOW THAT HOMIES HYDRAULICS DID THE REINFORCEMENT ON THE BIG BODY.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 5 2007, 09:18 PM~7185597
> *god damn!!! nice score............................looked like tha big body was hopping, broke the frame in half, then hit a pole!
> *


NOPE! THE FRAME DIDN'T BRAKE.........IT LOOK LIKE THE OWNER WAS DRIVING AND HOPPING AT THE SAME TIME.....THEN THE SPINDLE BROKE AND IT CRASH IN TO SOMETHING.

I KNOW THAT THE FRAME WAS PARTIAL WRAP BY HOMIES THAT FOR SURE.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 6 2007, 08:39 PM~7195130
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

looks like angelo striped it... unfortunately i know all about hopping while driving and breaking a ball joint (both in my case) :tears: 

but on another subject... good find! :thumbsup: back in the day a local homie had the hook-up at a junk yard and they got in a lowrider cadi that wasnt from around here. he went down and got a four pump setup, 14 batt, and it had a real og adel. he got everything including the fully wrapped frame which had been done by reds in la. think he payed $400 for everything.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 6 2007, 08:45 PM~7195208
> *looks like angelo striped it... unfortunately i know all about hopping while driving and breaking a ball joint (both in my case) :tears:
> 
> but on another subject... good find! :thumbsup:  back in the day a local homie had the hook-up at a junk yard and they got in a lowrider cadi that wasnt from around here. he went down and got a four pump setup, 14 batt, and it had a real og adel. he got everything including the fully wrapped frame which had been done by reds in la. think he payed $400 for everything.
> *


NOPE! NOT ANGELO'S CADI ..HE LIKE TO PUT IN 3 PUMPS IN HIS CARS.


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Feb 6 2007, 12:21 AM~7185632
> *Man, you ain't worth a damn! :angry:
> j/k.  :biggrin:  I'm happy for you Bro. Wish I'd get that lucky. Lol. It won't happen here in Alabama though...
> *


true dat :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 6 2007, 09:04 PM~7195424
> *NOPE!  NOT ANGELO'S CADI ..HE LIKE TO PUT IN 3 PUMPS IN HIS CARS.
> *


THIS CADI HAD ONLY 2 PUMPS WITH AN ADEX. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 6 2007, 08:33 PM~7195062
> *NOPE! THE FRAME DIDN'T BRAKE.........IT LOOK LIKE THE OWNER WAS DRIVING AND HOPPING AT THE SAME TIME.....THEN THE SPINDLE BROKE AND IT CRASH IN TO SOMETHING.
> 
> I KNOW THAT THE FRAME WAS PARTIAL WRAP BY HOMIES THAT FOR SURE.
> *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Damn thats fucked up.


----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)

damn that sucks for who ever the car belonged to....but at least you got an ADEX :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

is it just stock interior or is that done up too... someone would prolly be happy with the interior...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 6 2007, 11:45 PM~7196756
> *is it just stock interior or is that done up too... someone would prolly be happy with the interior...
> *


STOCK


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

what most likely happened is the dumbass didnt want to pay for the junking fees after the accident. so they didnt let him pull anything off the car. either that or the cat had warrents so he couldnt go back for it. either way good as find. idone seen a lot of lows in the yard but always stripped already


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubbrollin_@Feb 6 2007, 11:51 PM~7196774
> *what most likely happened is the dumbass didnt want to pay for the junking fees after the accident. so they didnt let him pull anything off the car. either that or the cat had warrents so he couldnt go back for it. either way good as find. idone seen a lot of lows in the yard but always stripped already
> *


FROM WHAT THE SUPERVISOR TOLD ME.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

shit around me theres only like 2 places where u can actually go n take shit off urself, the rest make ya wait... my buddy throws shit over the fence that he needs, than goes and pay for like a knob on the radio, he gets like bumpers, seats n shit for like 2 dollars, lol


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 6 2007, 11:54 PM~7196782
> *shit around me theres only like 2 places where u can actually go n take shit off urself, the rest make ya wait... my buddy throws shit over the fence that he needs, than goes and pay for like a knob on the radio, he gets like bumpers, seats n shit for like 2 dollars, lol
> *


ME AND THE HOM13S USE TO DO THAT BACK IN THE DAYS.


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 6 2007, 11:53 PM~7196780
> *FROM WHAT THE SUPERVISOR TOLD ME.
> *


 had to be. it dont make since for someone to just leave that kinda stuff around. hell when i wrecked my blazer. i came back for my amps and 1 speaker that didnt break!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 6 2007, 12:10 AM~7185513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAMN DID THE OWNER DIE IN THIS WRECK! LOL! I WOULD HAVE TOLD MY INSURANCE COMPANY I WAS STILL GETTING MY SHIT WETHER THEY GAVE ME A CHECK OR NOT IF I HAD FULL COVERAGE! :biggrin: Hell yeah bro, good things happen to good people


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 7 2007, 03:49 AM~7196901
> *GOD DAMN DID THE OWNER DIE IN THIS WRECK! LOL! I WOULD HAVE TOLD MY INSURANCE COMPANY I WAS STILL GETTING MY SHIT WETHER THEY GAVE ME A CHECK OR NOT IF I HAD FULL COVERAGE! :biggrin:  Hell yeah bro, good things happen to good people
> *


ok i read what happened, warrants suck! good find bro! :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 7 2007, 12:54 AM~7196782
> *shit around me theres only like 2 places where u can actually go n take shit off urself, the rest make ya wait... my buddy throws shit over the fence that he needs, than goes and pay for like a knob on the radio, he gets like bumpers, seats n shit for like 2 dollars, lol
> *


i got caught throwin a huge intercooler and a-arms over the wall at the junkyard


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 7 2007, 09:39 AM~7198095
> *i got caught throwin a huge intercooler and a-arms over the wall at the junkyard
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 6 2007, 12:10 AM~7185505
> *let me guess???
> 
> a million dollers and jessica albas phone number
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 7 2007, 12:49 AM~7196901
> *GOD DAMN DID THE OWNER DIE IN THIS WRECK!  LOL! I WOULD HAVE TOLD MY INSURANCE COMPANY I WAS STILL GETTING MY SHIT WETHER THEY GAVE ME A CHECK OR NOT IF I HAD FULL COVERAGE! :biggrin:  Hell yeah bro, good things happen to good people
> *


I DIDN'T SEE NO BLOOD IN THE INSIDE BUT, YOU KNOW WHAT THE AIR BAGS WERE STILL IN TACKED.

THANX HOMIE.


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

:thumbsup: NICE FIND BUT HATE TO SEE A LOLO GO 


RIP


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Feb 7 2007, 11:14 AM~7198786
> *:thumbsup: NICE FIND BUT HATE TO SEE A LOLO GO
> RIP
> *



Looks like it died in the line of duty...


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

That would never happen here in Michigan. I once stumbled across a Dodge Daytona with fogged piant and shaved handles. I went in closer and I could see where he cut holes in the frame for the strokes. It had that really tacky blue shiney shit for the interior. That's probabley the closest you'll get out here.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MR.LAC I need to borrow that Adex real quick!! :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 7 2007, 10:38 AM~7198955
> *Looks like it died in the line of duty...
> *


YUPP! THATS WHAT HAPPEN.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ima have to make another run through my favorite yard soon...


they purposely keep stuff stacked on the fence to keep people from throwin stuff over,but i have gotten away with stuff that they didnt know about...

baggy clothes and coveralls make it easy to leave with speakers and amps that employees missed....

now they are restrictive on coveralls though...i still wear mine in because they know i take really good care of even my work clothes and dont want em gettin too fucked up..

ive gotta a good repor with one lot and my dad is friends with the owner so i can always call and find out when lowriders are in and request they be put to the side for a day so i can go over em for parts...as long as i have cash in hand....


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Feb 7 2007, 01:49 PM~7200518
> *MR.LAC I need to borrow that Adex real quick!! :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


















HERE YOU COULD BORROW THE WHOLE SET UP. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## jimmyscustoms (Mar 2, 2006)

I would of kept that find to myself, the original owner might be a LIL member and look you up.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimmyscustoms_@Feb 7 2007, 11:15 PM~7205972
> *I would of kept that find to myself, the original owner might be a LIL member and look you up.
> *


I RELLY DON'T GIVE A FUCK HOMIE........HIS LOST..... MY GAIN.  

PLUS I FOUND IT AT THE JUNK YARD .


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 7 2007, 11:20 PM~7205987
> *I RELLY DON'T GIVE A FUCK HOMIE........HIS LOST..... MY GAIN.
> 
> PLUS I FOUND IT AT THE JUNK YARD .
> *


ONE MORE THING IT AIN'T LIKE I STOLED IT FROM WHO EVER IT BELONG TO.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 8 2007, 12:22 AM~7205999
> *ONE MORE THING IT AIN'T LIKE I STOLED IT FROM WHO EVER IT BELONG TO.
> *


true that...


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 8 2007, 01:22 AM~7205999
> *ONE MORE THING IT AIN'T LIKE I STOLED IT FROM WHO EVER IT BELONG TO.
> *



Hey, thats my homies car, gimmie his shit back or i'm going to tell him you have it! And I'll reimburse you for the few hundred$$ you paid the junkyard :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Sell me those Zenith spinners :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 7 2007, 08:11 AM~7196632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 dammmmmm


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Feb 8 2007, 07:36 AM~7207463
> *Hey, thats my homies car, gimmie his shit back or i'm going to tell him you have it! And I'll reimburse you for the few hundred$$ you paid the junkyard :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


SUCKS FOR YOUR HOMIE........... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Feb 8 2007, 07:36 AM~7207463
> *Hey, thats my homies car, gimmie his shit back or i'm going to tell him you have it! And I'll reimburse you for the few hundred$$ you paid the junkyard :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


LMAO


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoDaWg53ChEvY_@Feb 8 2007, 08:38 AM~7208003
> *SUCKS FOR YOUR HOMIE...........  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


YOU TALKING TO?


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

you little spioled Cali fuckers with you over abundance of hydro parts and 13's and all the used custom goodys just sitting :angry: 

Come out here vacation and go back feeling how privladged you are :roflmao:  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Feb 8 2007, 09:10 AM~7208288
> *you little spioled Cali fuckers with you over abundance of hydro parts and 13's and all the used custom goodys just sitting :angry:
> 
> Come out here vacation and go back feeling how privladged you are :roflmao:    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Feb 8 2007, 09:10 AM~7208288
> *you little spioled Cali fuckers with you over abundance of hydro parts and 13's and all the used custom goodys just sitting :angry:
> 
> Come out here vacation and go back feeling how privladged you are :roflmao:    :biggrin:
> *


TRUST ME LIL HOMIE..... IM NOT SPOIL ......IM FROM THE HOOD.  

I GOT TWO PROJECTS GOING ON RIGHT NOW,SO NOTHING IS SITTING AROUND... IT'S BEEN USED. :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 8 2007, 10:24 AM~7208398
> *TRUST ME LIL HOMIE..... IM NOT SPOIL ......IM FROM THE HOOD.
> 
> I GOT TWO PROJECTS GOING ON RIGHT NOW,SO NOTHING IS SITTING AROUND... IT'S BEEN USED. :biggrin:
> *


I know the true lowrider lifestyle just consider out there you guys have 

"A Ghetto Luxery"

:0 

we ain't got it out here like that out here but I can still get me a head unit for $40 all day thats about it :biggrin:


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

DID YOU GET THE BATTS AND THE OTHER PUMP?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Feb 8 2007, 08:36 AM~7207463
> *Hey, thats my homies car, gimmie his shit back or i'm going to tell him you have it! And I'll reimburse you for the few hundred$$ you paid the junkyard :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


sucks for you.....





start shoppin wreckin yards obviously you can get some parts that we cant find up here there.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

I remember a few years back I saw a juiced lesabre, and a truck with a dancing bed in the junkyard up here in MN, no good parts though, just battery racks, and a few solonoids, and some strokes in the truck


----------



## SIXONERAG (Dec 27, 2006)

that fools probally in jail~and gonna be pissed~lol well his fuck up~hes probally more worried about whos stripping his girl not his ride lol~


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

either way...that fool lost out on some $$$$$$$$....he'll end up back in jail for chokin the junkyard owner....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

this makes me want to hit up every junkyard in the city, just in case...


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 6 2007, 01:10 PM~7188614
> *DAYUM homie
> Right after, you shoulda bought a lotto ticket  :biggrin:
> *


hell no, whats the chances of him getting lucky twice :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 5 2007, 11:28 PM~7184968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea, thats mine and i want it back :angry: :angry: 































































j/k you lucky SOB............lol


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Feb 8 2007, 09:39 AM~7208506
> *I know the true lowrider lifestyle just consider out there you guys have
> 
> "A Ghetto Luxery"
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@Feb 8 2007, 09:50 AM~7208589
> *DID YOU GET THE BATTS AND THE OTHER PUMP?
> *


YES! I GOT EVERY THING.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 8 2007, 02:20 AM~7205987
> *I RELLY DON'T GIVE A FUCK HOMIE........HIS LOST..... MY GAIN.
> 
> PLUS I FOUND IT AT THE JUNK YARD .
> *


x2 Cant help it someone got fucked by the system should have kept his nose clean! What are you supposed to do go find Deebo and give it all back? " here ya go, my good deed for the day" , "did you see that god"?


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 9 2007, 11:08 AM~7217971
> *YES! I GOT EVERY THING.
> *


You want to get Rid of those unmatched Trojans? :biggrin: 
Great find Homie. I'm always at the yards, and i've seen alot of good shit out here, when ever you hit the Wilmington Yards there's always 2 or 3 Cars with spokes on them, in any giving weekend you can find a good matched set of 13"s. Last time i was at the pick your part in Wilmington(the smaller one) they where bringing out an 80's Caddy clean, just the drivers side fender was fucked up, with some new 13"s and you know how they bring them out with the forklifts, shit you had fools lined up to get to that shit, it still had amps, re-chromed bumpers and mouldings and a clean interior it wasn't cut yet.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 9 2007, 09:16 AM~7218043
> *You want to get Rid of those unmatched Trojans? :biggrin:
> Great find Homie. I'm always at the yards, and i've seen alot of good shit out here, when ever you hit the Wilmington Yards there's always 2 or 3 Cars with spokes on them, in any giving weekend you can find a good matched set of 13"s. Last time i was at the pick your part in Wilmington(the smaller one) they where bringing out an 80's Caddy clean, just the drivers side fender was fucked up, with some new 13"s and you know how they bring them out with the forklifts, shit you had fools lined up to get to that shit, it still had amps, re-chromed bumpers and mouldings and a clean interior it wasn't cut yet.
> *


F**K WERE WAS I AT........... :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

talk about some rare finds at junkyards, we got a local scrapper that had literally stacks of impalas and other rare rides on top of each other. He didnt give a fuck, he was rich and the EPA just wanted his yards cleaned up. his son was using a torch and cutting up old model A & T frames for scrap. There was a 61 bubble he said i could take for $100, but it was atop 2 caprice wagons. There was even a few old 30s bombs with stainless intact, i'm talking LaSalles and really rare cars. unfortunately his son is a dickhead and hard to talk business with. i asked if he had any restorable impalas, he says " i'll sell you a 57 chevy for $35000"... i said , i dont come to a junkyard to buy a damn concourse show car.

some fucks just have it all, and would rather let it rot than to sell it to someone needing it to restore with. 


but DAMN you found one hell of a deal. fucker. LOL you west coast guys got it all out there. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 9 2007, 11:21 AM~7218083
> *F**K WERE WAS I AT........... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Shit some paisas where taking out the 13"s with a regular hammer and they didn't even put the Caddy on the big stands before everybody was on it, the paisas had to use one of those little engine cars they have at the yard to lift the front and the rear of the Car to get the Rims out. I was able to get the rear fillers for one of the Homies, some other fools where taking out the interior, and then some fool popped the lock from the trunk and opened it, and he was like hell yea, fucking Amps and shit. I was like fuck, and to top it all off it was one of those 50% off days :0  
I'm still trying to remember where i seen those windows in the Yards, i think i've been to that Yard before, was it the one on Alameda? Just curious


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 8 2007, 08:58 AM~7208191
> *YOU TALKING TO?
> *


JOHNNY COCONUT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Good find.. i found some 520s at a junk yard the other day..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

fuck i need to start hittin cali wreckin yards...

and the big one here...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 9 2007, 09:32 AM~7218170
> *:biggrin:  Shit some paisas where taking out the 13"s with a regular hammer  and they didn't even put the Caddy on the big stands before everybody was on it, the paisas had to use one of those little engine cars they have at the yard to lift the front and the rear of the Car to get the Rims out. I was able to get the rear fillers for one of the Homies, some other fools where taking out the interior, and then some fool popped the lock from the trunk and opened it, and he was like hell yea, fucking Amps and shit. I was like fuck, and to top it all off it was one of those 50% off days :0
> I'm still trying to remember where i seen those windows in the Yards, i think i've been to that Yard before, was it the one on Alameda? Just curious
> *


LMAO ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

You know...........by the time anything rometly close to this hits the junk yards out here.............they are completly stripped before it hits the Pic and Pull yard. Someone cousin calls someone else and by the time you get out there, it's fucking wortless!! The closet I ever got to that was a roach in the ash tray  


A toda madre with that find!!!


----------



## SICK CITY C.C (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 9 2007, 11:16 AM~7218043
> *You want to get Rid of those unmatched Trojans? :biggrin:
> Great find Homie. I'm always at the yards, and i've seen alot of good shit out here, when ever you hit the Wilmington Yards there's always 2 or 3 Cars with spokes on them, in any giving weekend you can find a good matched set of 13"s. Last time i was at the pick your part in Wilmington(the smaller one) they where bringing out an 80's Caddy clean, just the drivers side fender was fucked up, with some new 13"s and you know how they bring them out with the forklifts, shit you had fools lined up to get to that shit, it still had amps, re-chromed bumpers and mouldings and a clean interior it wasn't cut yet.
> *


Wilmington PICK A PART IS THE SHIT haha U ever seen that monte they had up there shit was cut but everything else was gone Ima have to take a trip up there tomorrow


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Feb 10 2007, 12:49 AM~7224273
> *You know...........by the time anything rometly close to this hits the junk yards out here.............they are completly stripped before it hits the Pic and Pull yard.  Someone cousin calls someone else and by the time you get out there, it's fucking wortless!!  The closet I ever got to that was a roach in the ash tray
> A toda madre with that find!!!
> *


OOH! I RUN IN TO THOSE ALL THE TIME IM AT JUNK YARD. :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Feb 10 2007, 12:49 AM~7224273
> *You know...........by the time anything rometly close to this hits the junk yards out here.............they are completly stripped before it hits the Pic and Pull yard.  Someone cousin calls someone else and by the time you get out there, it's fucking wortless!!  The closet I ever got to that was a roach in the ash tray
> A toda madre with that find!!!
> *



i found a rick james and the stone city band 8 track still inside the 8 track. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 10 2007, 01:28 AM~7224419
> *i found a rick james and the stone city band 8 track still inside the 8 track. :biggrin:
> *


 * IM RICK JAMES BITCH!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## PHANTOM (Oct 15, 2006)

"NO SHIT" :biggrin: TTT FOR THE HOMIE THAT CAME UP!!!!!


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 5 2007, 11:57 PM~7186103
> *wonder why who ever owned it didnt take anything off? shit i know i would have
> *


naw sometimes the insurance company wont let you take parts off the car just personal belongings then the yard tries to charge you for storage and towing and all kinds of bullshit. thats what happened to my 87 cutlass. had it crushed so the yard workers who were some trash methheads wouldnt sell the parts themselves. it wasnt a pick a part junkyard anyway tho. good find tho on that adex and zeniths


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 5 2007, 10:10 PM~7185513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHY DID YOU ONLY TAKE 1 WHEN 2 OTHERS WERE GOOD & THE
3'RD WAS REPAIRABLE ???????


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 5 2007, 10:55 PM~7186076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHY DID YOU LEAVE THE SUNROOF THERE ?????
YOU SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT IT .


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

damn thats nice


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i found an all fucked up 67 fastback today took most of the triming that was still good, and some monte carlo LS tailights :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 10 2007, 06:08 PM~7228545
> *WHY DID YOU LEAVE THE SUNROOF THERE ?????
> YOU SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT IT .
> *


 I ALREADY HAVE THREE 44''& TWO 42''INCH MOONROOF'S :biggrin: & DON'T HAVE ROOM FOR ONE MORE


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 10 2007, 06:08 PM~7228545
> *WHY DID YOU LEAVE THE SUNROOF THERE ?????
> YOU SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT IT .
> *


WHY DID YOU??,.. IT WOULD OF FIT PERFECT IN YOUR BIG BODY CADI.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 11 2007, 01:03 AM~7230419
> *WHY DID YOU??,.. IT WOULD OF FIT PERFECT IN YOUR BIG BODY CADI.
> *


 :biggrin: 

SOME 1 FUCKED UP THE FRONT SEATS TRYING TO TAKE THEM OUT .


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

lucky!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 11 2007, 01:21 AM~7230597
> *:biggrin:
> 
> SOME 1 FUCKED UP THE FRONT SEATS TRYING TO TAKE THEM OUT .
> *


I WAS GOING PM YOU TO LET YOU WERE THE BIG BODY WAS AT LAST NIGHT BUT, WHEN I CAME IN THIS TOPIC..IT SEAM LIKE YOU ALREADY FOUND WERE IS LOCATED AT. :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 11 2007, 10:31 AM~7231564
> *I WAS GOING PM YOU TO LET YOU WERE THE BIG BODY WAS AT LAST NIGHT BUT, WHEN I CAME IN  THIS TOPIC..IT SEAM LIKE YOU ALREADY FOUND WERE  IS LOCATED AT. :thumbsup:
> *


YUP I SAW IT AS I WALKED INTO THE JUNK YARD , LOOK LIKE IT WAS 
A NICE CAR . 1 OF THE WORKERS TOLD ME HE TOOK ALL THE SOUNDS 
OUT .


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAMN MAN THAT WAS A MEAN COME UP, I HATE GOING TO JUNK YARDS BUT MAYBE I BETTER START GOING FROM NOW ON :biggrin: WUT UP PAPER


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 11 2007, 01:27 PM~7232872
> *DAMN MAN THAT WAS A MEAN COME UP, I HATE GOING TO JUNK YARDS BUT MAYBE I BETTER START GOING FROM NOW ON :biggrin:  WUT UP PAPER
> *


I LIKE GOING TO THE AUTO & AIRPLANE JUNK YARD'S ,YOU ALWAYS FIND SOME THING..IT'S JUST THIS TIME IF FOUND ME AN ADEX DUMP....LOL... OUT OF ALL PLACES.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SHIT I THINK I SHOULD TRY GOING TO THE YARDS FROM NOW ON :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 11 2007, 04:27 PM~7232872
> *DAMN MAN THAT WAS A MEAN COME UP, I HATE GOING TO JUNK YARDS BUT MAYBE I BETTER START GOING FROM NOW ON :biggrin:  WUT UP PAPER
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 

How can you possibly hate junkyards if you build cars?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 12 2007, 10:07 AM~7238490
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> How can you possibly hate junkyards if you build cars?!?!?!?!?!
> *



HAHAHAH ITS JUST THE CARS IVE HAD I CANT FIND SHIT FOR THEM AT YARDS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SICK CITY C.C_@Feb 10 2007, 03:01 AM~7224312
> *Wilmington PICK A PART IS THE SHIT haha U ever seen that monte they had up there shit was cut but everything else was gone Ima have to take a trip up there tomorrow
> *


Don't remember that one, but i've seen a gang of G-Bodies and Caddys with Good Cylinders, Hoses and Coils still on, last time there was a Caddy with a full wrapped frame at the ecology down the street from the the Pick Your parts :0 . 
Everytime i go out there i try to hit all three places(The 2 Pick Your Parts & Ecology), you never know what you may find, and shit for 2 bucks entrance fee you can come up bigtime like Homie Did.  
I remember One of the Homies got a full Custom(white) Interior for a Regal in Fucking Clean condition.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 12 2007, 12:37 PM~7240481
> *HAHAHAH ITS JUST THE CARS IVE HAD I CANT FIND SHIT FOR THEM AT YARDS
> *


WHAT KIND OF CAR?,.....HOMIE.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WELL IVE HAD A 51 CHEV,AND A 65 RIVI SO I WAS LIKE FUCK THAT I AINT GONNA FIND SHIT FOR THAT AT THE YARD BUT NOW I THINK I SHOULD JUST GO TO SEE WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 12 2007, 10:10 PM~7245619
> *WELL IVE HAD A 51 CHEV,AND A 65 RIVI SO I WAS LIKE FUCK THAT I AINT GONNA FIND SHIT FOR THAT AT THE YARD BUT NOW I THINK I SHOULD JUST GO TO SEE WHATS UP :biggrin:
> *


CLASSIC MEMORIES JUNK YARD IS AROUND THE CORNER FROM THE ECOLOGY JUNK YARD IN WILMINGTON, CA


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DO YOU MEAN MEMORY LANE???? YEA I GOT A GLASSHOUSE NOW AND THEM FOO TRY TO BONE YOU FOR EVERYTHING I PAID 170 FOR A FENDER WITH A DENT AND A RUST SPOT


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 12 2007, 10:59 PM~7245904
> *DO YOU MEAN MEMORY LANE???? YEA I GOT A GLASSHOUSE NOW AND THEM FOO TRY TO BONE YOU FOR EVERYTHING I PAID 170 FOR A FENDER WITH A DENT AND A RUST SPOT
> *


YEAH! THAT WHAT I MEANT. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 12 2007, 10:59 PM~7245904
> *DO YOU MEAN MEMORY LANE???? YEA I GOT A GLASSHOUSE NOW AND THEM FOO TRY TO BONE YOU FOR EVERYTHING I PAID 170 FOR A FENDER WITH A DENT AND A RUST SPOT
> *


 :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THATS WHAT IAM SAYING BUT FUCK IT THERE THE ONLY ONES THAT HAD IT AT THE TIME


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 8 2007, 10:08 PM~7214413
> *either way...that fool lost out on some $$$$$$$$....he'll end up back in jail for chokin the junkyard owner....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 13 2007, 11:35 AM~7249101
> *THATS WHAT IAM SAYING BUT FUCK IT THERE THE ONLY ONES THAT HAD IT AT THE TIME
> *


POMONA OR LONG BEACH SWEETMEATS.......


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i only go to pick a part now.
ecology in sante fe springs carded me and kicked me out!
that shit sucks.

i gotta be at the junkyard saturday.
now the one on beach is the shit!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Feb 13 2007, 10:31 PM~7255997
> *i only go to pick a part now.
> ecology in sante fe springs carded me and kicked me out!
> that shit sucks.
> ...


WHY?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

lucky...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman+Feb 14 2007, 12:31 AM~7255997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2
I'll be at the Wilmington Pick Your Parts this weekend too, 1/2 price off Sale. :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn the wreckin yards here need them kinds of deals....


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 14 2007, 09:46 AM~7259355
> *X2
> I'll be at the Wilmington Pick Your Parts this weekend too, 1/2 price off Sale. :cheesy:
> *


i am on my way to pick you part right now.  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 19 2007, 12:34 AM~7295159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lots of good parts :biggrin:


----------



## SICK CITY C.C (Sep 8, 2006)

FUCK WAS THE JUNK YARD FUCKEN PACKED TODAY EVERYTHING WAS HALF OFF AND MAN IS THAT BIG BODY FUCKED UP EVERYTHING IS GONE EXCEPT THE FRONT SEATS AND THE MOON ROOF


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

1 front seat and a moonroof.
haha and 3 wheels!

and they carded me cuz i look young ! haha


----------



## SICK CITY C.C (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Feb 19 2007, 02:24 AM~7295937
> *1 front seat and  a moonroof.
> haha and 3 wheels!
> 
> ...


OH YEAH MY BAD 1 FRONT SEAT


----------



## INHIBATOR (Jun 22, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Now thats a come up :biggrin: 
I found some 2dr cadillac 90'd moulding at the junkyard :biggrin: once


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i never find shit.
pick me up before you go nextime mr lac!!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 6 2007, 01:14 AM~7185555
> *he hella is tho
> 
> a adex dump
> ...



me too :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 1 2007, 07:32 AM~8022204
> *me too  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn...looks like MR.LAC got there at just the right time to find that shit still in there. Most I ever found at the junkyard was a 77 monte with a crappy looking rack and a switch cord.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Feb 7 2007, 04:08 PM~7200004
> *That would never happen here in Michigan. I once stumbled across a Dodge Daytona with fogged piant and shaved handles. I went in closer and I could see where he cut holes in the frame for the strokes. It had that really tacky blue shiney shit for the interior. That's probabley the closest you'll get out here.
> *


you can barely see a lolo on the road out here much less the junkyard. :angry:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Feb 22 2007, 12:53 PM~7327899
> *i never find shit.
> pick me up before you go nextime mr lac!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## my66impala (Oct 5, 2006)

shit i found a nice size bad of some cystal meth in a P.O.S. lowrider


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 12 2007, 12:07 PM~7238490
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> How can you possibly hate junkyards if you build cars?!?!?!?!?!
> *


word its like christmas or going to a toy store as a kid :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my66impala_@Jun 3 2007, 03:23 PM~8033316
> *shit i found a nice size bad of some cystal meth in a P.O.S. lowrider
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: and what was done with it.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 6 2007, 12:28 AM~7184968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

I know someone who found a euro header panel and a lot of good parts from a '92 brougham, at a junk yard in Augusta GA.


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

I GOT THAT SAME ADEX AND NEW PLUG SUPER DUTY NEVER BEEN USED 400 OBO PM ME FOR INFO


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm mad this damn thread inspired me to go to a local yard yesterday...

Went in with high hopes but came out with nothing...

I came out with a pocket full of Caddy crests and wreaths, always come in handy. I guess... 

:biggrin:

Great find! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Jun 5 2007, 01:11 PM~8046933
> *I know someone who found a euro header panel and a lot of good parts from a '92 brougham, at a junk yard in Augusta GA.
> *


Yeah!, i had luck to fined not one but two 90-92 brougham's in the pass.(2 different junk yard's) :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 26 2007, 01:10 PM~8180763
> *:0
> *


----------

